# How was your first day of school?



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I know a lot of high schools and colleges started today (or within the last week or so). So how was your first day? Today I only had a half-day, and it was a class meeting/breakfast. Oh goody (*hint of sarcasm*)! Luckily, it looks like there's at least one person I don't hate in all of my classes, so I won't be 110% alone as usual. I'm feeling anxious though, because I have a late arrival which I didn't know I needed a form signed by all these administrators for, so they'll probably call my house tomorrow morning before I even get there. Plus, I have to do written work for PE credit, and I have yet ANOTHER new teacher, so I don't know how he's going to react to that. Ugh, high school - thank goodness it's my last year!


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Not my first day today but it was an interesting one. One of my professors who I work one on one with didn't show up, I was thinking, "yippee I get the morning off" but no they put me in with another professor, it was boring. I just sat back and observed while he did his thing. He also cut into my lunch break maliciously (jk) but I did have a shortened break so I had to scramble, I went to a hair salon a friend recommended, it was really expensive so that was a surprise. After the afternoon session, I got a parking ticket for parking in the wrong place (long story) and then I reutrn home and I see a doctor's overdue bill with late charges. what a day..


----------



## Forestwalker (Sep 7, 2009)

This is my second try at college, but I'm just as nervous as the first time. I arrived at school two hours early to buy books when the store was empty. I later found out I bought all the wrong books. So I have to deal with all that stress again and try and return the old ones ugh. I made my way to class, which to my surprise was a two hundred student lecture :afr and that isn't the worse part, I have to give a presentation in that class. I had to work through all the painful icebreaking exercises the professors insisted on doing and barely talk all day. It wasn't all bad though I was able to make an appointment to see a counsellor next week


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, sounds like everyone had a "great" day. Hope your experiences in college improve!


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

My first day is tomorrow. I only have tutorial, but still, I really cannot care less about it. Come to think of it, I don't care about anything anymore. 

I don't know, it's just that... in the last couple of weeks I started to feel less... how should I put it... less tense near people. I made loads of phone calls - got myself some voluntary work (about time too!) and I didn't feel even a little uncomfortable. Must be a good sign then...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My first class was uncomfortable at first, but wasn't too bad. I like the professor, and the students. 

My second class was horrible, and I posted a thread about it (see professor who's annoying.) I'm definitely switching professors tomorrow.

I have my third class this afternoon. I looked up my third professor on ratemyprofessor, and she has an excellent rating. So I imagine I'll like this class.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Catlover4100 said:


> I know a lot of high schools and colleges started today (or within the last week or so). So how was your first day? Today I only had a half-day, and it was a class meeting/breakfast. Oh goody (*hint of sarcasm*)! Luckily, it looks like there's at least one person I don't hate in all of my classes, so I won't be 110% alone as usual. I'm feeling anxious though, because I have a late arrival which I didn't know I needed a form signed by all these administrators for, so they'll probably call my house tomorrow morning before I even get there. Plus, I have to do written work for PE credit, and I have yet ANOTHER new teacher, so I don't know how he's going to react to that. Ugh, high school - thank goodness it's my last year!


there was so much traffic and parking was a bvitch so i arrived to class 25 minutes late and had to walk in when everyone was already in there. apparently traffic didnt effect them. my teachers are verrrrry nice though. i still have on i need to meet. although at the start of every school year i PANIC. i obsess over getting an a in the course so much that i tell myself i cant even PASS the material and i mope around the first few weeks in panic mode. but i suck at math and im taking trig now and i seriously doubt im gonna pass it let alone get an A which i really want. im also taking a bio lab 102 and a chem lab 101 and i still doubt i could do those especially with the math courses. im just not smart. its hilarious i have a perfect gpa but i have 0 common sense or logic skills i just have no social lifes.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Terrifying. I went up to get handouts for myself and for my friend in the class, and the professor grabbed the handouts from my hands and barked, "You've got two! You only need one!" I mumbled something about getting a second copy for my friend but the professor looked at me suspiciously and said, "There aren't any extras." He barked at a few other people, so at least I wasn't the only one, but _please_. Even my social skills are better than his.

Good thing it's my final year.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

It wasn't too bad actually - alot better than I thought it would be. The first day was a somewhat test for me as my SA had only become really noticeable in the summer and college would be my first interaction with people properly and so, I did not know how I was going to react to interacting with people for the first time since the summer. I thought I was going to be really shy and show symptoms when around people but no, I didn't. 
In other areas though, I had noticed a slightly bigger change - lower self esteem for example (it doesn't help that nearly everyone here is like, hella smart). Also, more mumbling in certain situations, showing symptoms when being stared at (at my college, there is this "private study room" and the door there is really creaky so every time you go in there, all heads seem to look your way as the room is very quiet so you can hear it creak very clearly) etc etc.

The first part of the day was very nerve racking since I knew almost no one (there were only two people from my school who went to my college but I had never spoken to them as they were in the other "band" [at my school, each year was split into two "bands]). However, a big smile or two and a couple of basic questions like "what school did you go to" or "what subjects are you taking" does wonders and at the end of the day, I had befriended quite a number of people (I had actually mostly befriended friends of the people I had befriended which sped up the process by alot as I felt comfortable enough around them to act "normal". Plus, it also meant I didn't have to be the first to say "hello" which I hate). Most people here are extremely friendly, open and generally, very easy to connect to (compared to my old school anyway) - also, theres about 100 externals and we all kind of befriend each other quite easily. Teachers here seem really good and are actually enthusiastic about their subjects (something, which, at my seconadry school, seemed to lack).
My biggest problem was getting lost - my college is made up of all these seperate building "blocks" (e.g science block, maths block etc) so it very hard knowing where everything was.

All in all, quite a good day.



Hadron said:


> My first day is tomorrow. I only have tutorial, but still, I really cannot care less about it. Come to think of it, I don't care about anything anymore.
> 
> I don't know, it's just that... in the last couple of weeks I started to feel less... how should I put it... less tense near people. I made loads of phone calls - got myself some voluntary work (about time too!) and I didn't feel even a little uncomfortable. Must be a good sign then...


And congratulations! Glad to hear your SA seems to be getting better!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

not my first day but today we did an icebreaker activity. we were supposed to choose our own groups(something i despise because i never get chosen) and learn about one person in our group. there were 3-4 people i na group so i said to the 3 girls next to me mind if i work with you and luckily theyre like sure lol. but it was a good thing that iwas talking to them at the beginning of the class.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The only poor thing that happened was that when we had to talk to someone around us about why we were taking the class the girl in front of me didn't even turn around to see if anyone was around sitting by themselves. ME! I kept leaning forward in an attempt on my desk to try to get her attention, but she didn't even look around. The boy sitting to the upper right of me looking smug must have been laughing to himself what a moron, about me.

When I looked around at everyone, I notice girls flipping there hair. I'm happy that I am not at all like that. 

A girl was wearing sunglasses in my class. I wonder what that's all about? Maybe, she's a vampire. Just Kidding! 

There are two very short, skinny guys in my class. I really like short, skinny guys. 

A guy asked me for directions to the hangar (workout place at school) and I got all tongue tied. I thought to myself Does it look like I work out? lol! I'm not very good with directions so that really sucked! 

One positive thing that occured was a girl from last year's class is in my course. It's a 2nd year course. I'm in 3rd year and she's in fourth. That was surprising.


----------



## Yverinrey (Jun 21, 2008)

My first day was wonderful.

Now however? Not so much.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

It was good, my class is fula honeys too lol n i'm like the only guy cept some gay dude  i aint complaining.


----------

